# HR Sheaffer



## apple320 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had this section for a while and not sure what material to use with it so today the HR spoke up so it got made into a pen.  I still have to make up the cap but that will be tomorrow.  I have some nice gold clips that I think will look with the nib as well.  I was able to convert the nipple section to take a Lamy converter so a modern pen with a vintage section












Chris


----------



## apple320 (Jul 29, 2010)

*All finished*












Chris


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2010)

Chris, that is another fine work done by you. You know, one of these days I'm going to invade your Brampton premises and "confiscate":wink: your great conversions.


----------



## apple320 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well you are just down the street, sort of so give me a heads up lol

Cheers


----------

